# Guide placement



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

When placeing guides if I understand the line from the reel should run about center thru the eyelets. My ? is how mant eyelets for a 10' Med Hvy conventional casting rod?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

HUH? say that again


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi seajay,

Here is a link to some charts.

http://www.merricktackle.com/PDF/Rod_Building/guide-spacing-charts.pdf

Consider them as only a starting point. Tape the guides in place, install your reel and run the line through the guides. Put a load on the rod and adjust the guide spacing as necessary to prevent the line from touching the blank. You may need to add guides or change guide sizes.

I recommend you read the articles on rodbuilding.org

Don


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Start first guide 4-6 Inches from the tip,add 1-1 1/2 inches between each guide ( next 7.5 away)
set them up and Stress test to check spacing
adjust from there. Charts are only a starting point


----------

